# [Edit Thread] Hahahrama



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

This week there is so much potential for edits... 

But this time it's gotta be Hashi's laugh. 



EDIT

Here's some edited panels to make life slightly easier.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

Example 

[sp=DatLaugh][/sp]

Have Fun!


----------



## Herpules (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## shibunari (Feb 5, 2013)

+reps
Now I want to see this Itachi interacting with Hashi!


----------



## Deatz (Feb 5, 2013)

I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 5, 2013)

^  oh god


----------



## Pein (Feb 5, 2013)

well, will of fire had to come from someone like Naruto.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



that is so funny and twisted


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 5, 2013)

oh god hahahah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



Jesus Christ, you deserve all the reps


----------



## Magician (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



+reps from me.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



O.M.G... 

Take my Reps! ?_?


Lol Hashirama's face stands out cause all the other hokages are looking at datass. 

Anyways I'm back now I'll get to edits.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2013)

I expected some pedobear type of edits from this 1
I'm disappointed


----------



## Deatz (Feb 5, 2013)

I want a compilation of every Hokage mountain edit. That shit would be gold. 

Anyway. Sorry man, it says I have to spread rep around before I can give it to you again.


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)

The Snakedance...


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...



orochi jackson solos


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...



To think, Madara danced with him all those years. 

That Oro face never gets old.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

Epic thread!


----------



## LilMissAnko (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think the snake dance can be beat.... 



I went obvious


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've edited the OP to include panels to edit with.

And here's my first edit. (This is for you Pika.)

[sp=DatLaugh][/sp]


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> INB4 THE BAN!!!
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...



you gonna get banned too if you quote such a post, bro


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2013)

Best thread in the telegrams today.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

someone photoshop the hashinipple and shouldai on madara and danzou


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for your Rep 

Some addition to this: 


DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

..... holy s*** did you make that intentionally ?  thats what mads means by saying "you dance well" ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Epic thread!



 I bet that first panel will come true. 



CA182 said:


> INB4 THE BAN!!!
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...



Oh, you.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



'Half' the hokage he was,Literally.  

And hilarious edit.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 5, 2013)

The Snakedance one gets all my reps


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh god...:rofl


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



That's fucked up!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

[sp=The Hahanipple][/sp]

[sp=A Lifelike Statue][/sp]


----------



## falconzx (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh god, I think I died, this is even better than last week's wood


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=The Hahanipple][/sp]
> 
> [sp=A Lifelike Statue][/sp]



llol, if you edited the scene where yamato fused with it ,the statue would look even wronger 

if you're interested


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...



last panel is made out of epic win


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=The Hahanipple][/sp]



Oh my! You killed me!


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 5, 2013)

Edit: sniped


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

[sp=Happy Pollination]

Yamato doesn't like it. [/sp]


----------



## Rouge Angle (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my god this thread.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Happy Pollination]
> 
> Yamato doesn't like it. [/sp]



whts with the second mouth ?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> whts with the second mouth ?



Oh oops. I forgot I left that there. 

Editing...

Ok here we are.

[sp=Two Happy Pollinations][/sp]


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

the myth of Haharama....


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 5, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> Edit: sniped



That hashirama face scares the shit outta me.  
And awesome edit...


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## falconzx (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried... for 5 minutes


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> the myth of Haharama....





falconzx said:


> I tried... for 5 minutes



*Are you serious?

Have you even read our edits?*


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)

Never seen a chapter with this much edit potential


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 5, 2013)

Guess it rather belongs here...


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Guess it rather belongs here...



Completely off topic but Itachi.


----------



## falconzx (Feb 5, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> *Are you serious?
> 
> Have you even read our edits?*



Nope                     
And yes


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Guess it rather belongs here...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

Itachi's face at the end.... (and the tatoo, of course!!!)

I think you win this great thread!


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 5, 2013)

these edits...  ... im out of rep ... last panel in Snakedance, that Oro panel never gets old


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 5, 2013)

I lost it... LMFAO


----------



## Danzio (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



Lmao, double the trouble.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama was so funny!!!
He and the kaze"Troll"Kage would make an interesting combo of shinobi!!


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)

I wanted to make an edit where they all sing "I would do anything for love" from Meat Loaf, but It's so much work


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


​


----------



## jacamo (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG THAT IS HILARIOUS   

make this the new god damn telegrams pic!!!!! 

its February and we still have Madara in his santa hat, i mean come on


----------



## GMF (Feb 5, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> Edit: sniped





CA182 said:


> [sp=The Hahanipple][/sp]
> 
> [sp=A Lifelike Statue][/sp]





Godaime Tsunade said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This thread has made my day.


----------



## Rawri (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



lmao, that one is brilliant


----------



## Bissen (Feb 5, 2013)

GOOD LAWD! I've repped a few peope now - this thread is golden!

Keep it coming, guys 

The face rock edit especially cracked me up - every single time it was posted here


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 5, 2013)

Its been a while, but here's my contribution


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Its been a while, but here's my contribution



...My mind is now full of f*ck after reading that last edit. 

Good job! 

I'm working on an edit, but if anyone's up to the challenge try editing a mass panel of zetsus into Laughing Hahahramas.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. this is a great Edit Thread.




Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.





DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...





AnaBallerina said:


> The Snakedance one gets all my reps


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...My mind is now full of f*ck after reading that last edit.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> I'm working on an edit, but if anyone's up to the challenge try editing a mass panel of zetsus into Laughing Hahahramas.



Challenge accepted!


----------



## GMF (Feb 5, 2013)

Not much of an edit, just adding to the thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



i laughed in real life


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama's face on Crazy Itachi.

DO EEEEEEEEEET.

EDIT: Alternatively, Crazy Itachi face on Haharama.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

Warning this truly cannot be unseen... 

[sp=When tits go wrong...][/sp]


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Warning this truly cannot be unseen...
> 
> [sp=When tits go wrong...][/sp]



maybe removing one pair of eyebrows would help 
surprised by the lack of hashi facepalm edits


----------



## Xin (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2013)

this thread is awesome! haha


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 5, 2013)

This made me laugh in front of the computer.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> [sp][/sp]



...I borrowed your edit


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp][/sp]



One of this thread's edits should be the new Telegrams image. 


This would be a good choice too.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

[sp=Rock Haharama][/sp]


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Annabella (Feb 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> EDIT: Alternatively, Crazy Itachi face on Haharama.


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 5, 2013)

Hahaha! This edit is gold.

Edit: Anyone else see any resemblance?


----------



## sladky (Feb 5, 2013)

Take this.

At firsl I lold. But then I


lold too.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

sladky said:


> Take this.



OMG...

I don't care if it's random I vote this for telegrams header just for the lolz.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

sladky said:


> Take this.



what s this


----------



## GMF (Feb 5, 2013)

sladky said:


> Take this.



What have you done?


----------



## sladky (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Happy Pollination]
> Yamato doesn't like it. [/sp]


Oh well.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2013)

There needs to be a :Haharama to go with Madara's ""

His face can be the "XD" when he mentioned Tsunade


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

sladky said:


> Oh well.



Someone needs to edit Madara into Yamato's place.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 5, 2013)

it's funny how your sig apparently depicts a fight scene, judging from the kunais and shit, but madara looks very happy to be pinned down and hashi's tight butt is a focal point


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

sladky said:


> Oh well.



Oh its just a repost of my image.

I was expecting an edited panel of madaras "oh well"


----------



## Trollism (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Feb 5, 2013)

^"lol mads you newb "


----------



## scum of doom (Feb 5, 2013)

This chapter made me:

Can't take hasirama srsly anymore
Never cared for tobirama but now i like him and find awesome.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is amazing. 

But it needs words in those text bubbles.


----------



## Trollism (Feb 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Someone needs to edit Madara into Yamato's place.







CA182 said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> But it needs words in those text bubbles.



The template I used had the words already removed and I couldnt come up with something witty to put there.
Feel free to rectify that if you have an idea


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Rock Haharama][/sp]



That just really looks like Lee is climaxing inside Akamaru. 


The reaction of Team Taka is perfect...


----------



## GMF (Feb 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> maybe removing one pair of eyebrows would help
> surprised by the lack of hashi facepalm edits



Hashi doesn't need an edit...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 6, 2013)

Telegrams pic pls


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 6, 2013)

/\ It seems to have received enough votes in this thread.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

[sp=Remembering the Past][/sp]


----------



## falconzx (Feb 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=Remembering the Past][/sp]



I guess Mad's wood just wasn't... HARD enough


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

[sp=Hamato Wood][/sp]


----------



## rac585 (Feb 6, 2013)

the term haharama amuses me greatly. 

all these edits are hilarious too. insta24'd.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 6, 2013)

just replace raikage



with hashirama








Nachrael said:


> Hahaha! This edit is gold.
> 
> Edit: Anyone else see any resemblance?


lol yes, yes indeed.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2013)

^Done!


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 6, 2013)

SinRaven said:


> ^Done!


damn i'm 24hr'ed.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

SinRaven said:


> ^Done!



Lol imagine the story narrated like this.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> just replace raikage
> 
> 
> 
> with hashirama



​


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2013)

SinRaven said:


> ^Done!



Moar fast than me... 

(and more efficient!)


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> Moar fast than me...
> 
> (and more efficient!)



Oh, well...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

SinRaven said:


> Oh, well...



Damnit I knew there was an edit I'd forgotten about. 

You don't mind if I repost this image from now on do you? 

Anyways I'm still working on an edit so I'll be back later.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't mind you or anybody reposting it


----------



## Inferno (Feb 6, 2013)

Off-topic, but look at Hiruzen's face in the back


----------



## Mariko (Feb 6, 2013)

I think this one is missing...


----------



## Madai (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope no one beat me to it.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 6, 2013)

toasting in an epic bread


----------



## jacamo (Feb 6, 2013)

the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## Stannis (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^



Oh it's bloody perfect. Make that the header just for the f*cks it shows us fans give.



Phenom said:


> toasting in an epic bread



[sp][/sp]



Anyways this edit I'm working on better turn out good once it's done or I'm gonna be pissed I wasted hours editing the f*ckin thing.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 6, 2013)

I love all you guys


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 6, 2013)

sladky said:


> Take this.




This... total win


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 6, 2013)

Some more...

Used a few older epic panels...


----------



## Sarry (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, this is something i made in a few minutes.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


>



Do you have the mass Zetsu army panel in large? I love it!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 6, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The Snakedance...


Oh god I love this. Being clumsy and awkward at dancing is such an endearing personality trait for Minato. 

It really makes me like him even more as a character (from infinity to aleph one), even though its just an edit.

+Reps


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 6, 2013)

This is how I think Madara and Hashirama were when they first met:


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

Too many good edits too little reps allowed. 

Also lol at Hashi disliking Naruto painting the mountain.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)

if upset hashi template is needed just ask.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> if upset hashi template is needed just ask.



Post it anyways.

It has much potential for abuse.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Hashirama's face when he sees Madara's wood :ho


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 6, 2013)

^
someone have hashi's reaction to kakuzu's tentacle mode  or naruto killing his "children"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 6, 2013)

This is thread of the week.  CA182 wins again!



Lucaniel said:


> it's funny how your sig apparently depicts a fight scene, judging from the kunais and shit, but madara looks very happy to be pinned down and hashi's tight butt is a focal point



I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## HashiramaWankLord (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks guys holy shit I have so much fap material now. It will probably last me until tomorrow. Can you guys make more Hashirama threads for me from now on? Hashirama 4 lyfe


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## GMF (Feb 6, 2013)

Saikyou said:


>



If only this could be a smiley...


----------



## Sarry (Feb 6, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


>



I think Hashirama's reactions should be reversed...for the bromance


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)

:hashiargh


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is thread of the week.  CA182 wins again!



...No Way!
[sp][/sp]

Anyways


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it me, or haharama face looks like *Yao ming*, specially on Madara?


----------



## GMF (Feb 6, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> :hashiargh



Funny.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> Is it me, or haharama face looks like *Yao ming*, specially on Madara?



Nope I saw it too.

Maybe I should have called this edit "Yao Haharada."


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=A Lifelike Statue][/sp]



now that i think about it, doesnt he look like that part from gagnam style ? 
gagnam style haharama


----------



## FearTear (Feb 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> [sp=The Hahanipple][/sp]
> 
> [sp=A Lifelike Statue][/sp]



I'm dying laughing :rofl


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 6, 2013)

For all those that have watched and loved the movie:


----------



## Bissen (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm thinking Sakura claiming she's gonna go kills Sasuke herself + laughing Hashi - however, I'm bad at coming up with lines, so I'mma leave that to whoever feels creative


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 6, 2013)

smiley:


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 6, 2013)

What we all hoped for....


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't usually say my edits are good but I love this one.

[Sp=Haharama!!! The results show that...][/Sp]


----------



## Ko_Ko (Feb 6, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



I don't know if I want to give you good rep because this shit is epic or negative rep for making me laugh too soon after major surgery and hurt myself.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 6, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I don't usually say my edits are good but I love this one.
> 
> [Sp=Haharama!!! The results show that...][/Sp]



+reps... Haharama is the father


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 6, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> +reps... Haharama is the father



KFD?LSKJFDLSAJFKDLSAJFLDSAF

Died.

I love you.

Don't let this thread die.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 6, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> smiley:





:haaharama

by me :ho


----------



## falconzx (Feb 6, 2013)

SinRaven said:


> What we all hoped for....



DAMN IT ! PURE ! GENIUS !


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 7, 2013)

:haaharama


----------



## Magician (Feb 7, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> :haaharama



No no, its like this


----------



## Sarry (Feb 7, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> No no, its like this



Sorry mate, but this one is far better


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Feb 7, 2013)

Rios said:


> you gonna get banned too if you quote such a post, bro


What are you guys talking about? 


 That panel never gets old.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 7, 2013)

They are both pretty golden.


----------



## ed17 (Feb 7, 2013)

so many golden edits right here


----------



## CA182 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> What are you guys talking about?



Oh someone posted an edit of a nude woman with four breasts. Haharama was shouting,"Oh a fourth!"


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 7, 2013)

dont die on me haharama thread


----------



## Bissen (Feb 8, 2013)

Wanting to keep it alive, just another version of the hilarious Hokage face rock


----------



## KyuubiFan (Feb 9, 2013)

Posting in an epic thread.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 9, 2013)

A lot of these would deserve to be the Telegrams pic. This thread is just awesomeness.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2013)

!!! 

GOOD one! 



CA182 said:


> [sp=Remembering the Past][/sp]



Same comment!!!

Their's some win in those edits! 

(these edits? ...  Am french, and I don't get the difference)


----------



## CA182 (Feb 9, 2013)

lol I thought this had died. I'll post a couple edits once I can get back to my comp in a few mins.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Juubirama Senju




at last Juubi reached its final form.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 9, 2013)

[sp=Learning to Gamble][/sp]

You can't imagine how long it took me to draw out an accurate copy of Tsunade on paint...

But at least I now have an epic template to use in future.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

ohhh drawing on paint can be very stressful well done 



Hashimaru Nara...


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 9, 2013)

moare pics yay !


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Enough for now.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 9, 2013)

someone make a two face edit of obito with one side being haharama


----------



## GMF (Feb 9, 2013)

I wasn't going to post this (originally)...but to keep the thread alive.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Juubirama Senju
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where Hashi's personality come from... All is clear now...!


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 9, 2013)

haharikodou


----------



## JamesGab (Feb 9, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> Is it me, or haharama face looks like *Yao ming*, specially on Madara?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

Infinite Wood


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2013)

*Geijutsu wa Bakuhatsu da*​


----------



## Mariko (Feb 9, 2013)

JamesGab said:


>



Am I the only one to think Kishi had this in mind when he drew dat pannel?


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _generations_ 



[/IMG]



fear mah editing skillz


----------



## cristianer (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahaha, sooo good. This kishi is the boss.


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 11, 2013)

hopefully we get some new material this week


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hopefully we get some new material this week



Considering Hashi will be talking and he has a rather hilarious way of talking, lolz will be had next week.

Anyways now I'mma stalk the telegrams.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Feb 11, 2013)

Deatz said:


> I like this Hashi. I feel like he'd have inappropriate responses to all kinds of things.



shut up and take my +reps!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2013)

I love these edits! Don't stop guys!


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Haharama ooooyeh! *loves this page*


----------



## GMF (Feb 11, 2013)

That's why I'm subscribed to this thread, in the hopes that more edits will come. :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I found out yesterday that Hashirama's speech is actually a rather antiquated version of Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lucaniel said:


> u speak my ye olde feels, hashirama



i guess this belongs here


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 21, 2013)

*soooooo*


any haharama edits for this ?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2013)

^spoiler warning


----------

